# kinda a clutch question



## onebadbruin (Nov 20, 2009)

I want some bigger tires for my bruin i know that most of you guys are all brute men but i was wondering if i could turn 27 mudbugs or 28 zillas with only a clutch kit and lift kit


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Due to the weight of Zilla's you would be better of with them IMO.


----------



## onebadbruin (Nov 20, 2009)

i no that there is a big weight dif but i like the tread patteren on the mudbugs thats why i was considering them.


----------



## onebadbruin (Nov 20, 2009)

anyone know if i can turn them 28's with a clutch kit i think i can but i will get some more performance if i need to what do you think


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

to be 100% honest.....it will be pushing it.


----------



## juniormudder (Dec 30, 2009)

You'll be fine just trail riding and light watery mud but with no low gear, thick mud is out of the question.


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

juniormudder said:


> You'll be fine just trail riding and light watery mud but with no low gear, thick mud is out of the question.


Agreed. I ride with a guy with a Bruin that used to have 28" mudlites on it. He did fine as long as the mud didnt get too thick. It would struggle in moderate mud and up. He has since traded for some 26" mudlites and it handles them pretty good.


----------

